

Reel - a jQuery plugin that provides a 360° views - gourneau
http://jquery.vostrel.cz/reel

======
bnycum
I am using this plugin inside an iPad app doing panoramic interior shots. Took
some playing around to get it a little bit smoother. Didn't have much time to
do it natively for the initial version but it works well, I've left it in.

------
NewHighScore
This looks awesome! I hope it works as well on mobile devices as it does in
the browser.

